
Show HN: PostDish – What’s on Your Plate? - asidiali
https://postdish.com
======
asidiali
Hey all!

With this lockdown in place, I’ve found myself cooking more than normal - and
with that, lots of new food pics have been piling up on my phone.

I hacked together PostDish this past weekend as an easy way for people around
the globe to share what they’re cooking, eating, and enjoying.

Recipe functionality will be coming soon to share recipes of delicious dishes
that you post!

Open to all feedback! Thank you

PostDish - what’s on your plate?

